# Recommendation for Baracuda Replica Mount



## finsfursandfeathers (May 31, 2004)

I recently caught a Barracuda while on vacation in Belize and would like to get it mounted. Wondering if anyone has any recommendations on a good taxidermists that does replica mounts that would have experience with Saltwater fish. Not opposed to getting it done out of state and having it shipped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

http://www.kingsailfishmounts.com/s....html?osCsid=fdcf46909faf9c24248c9cc8d68d630f


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

http://www.dansfishtaxidermy.net/id8.html

used to go by dz taxidermy on here till he moved. not sure about saltwater fish but he has the best looking freshwater replicas that i have ever seen.


----------

